# Hello from Germany!



## Zoppo (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello !!

My Name is Jess. I am 18 Years old. I have some nice species of Mantids: Phyllocrania Paradoxa, Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii, Miomantis paykulli and Sphodromantis Viridis  

I live in Germany, but i am half Canadian  

My Hobbys are my Mantids and VPG Dogsport with my Malinois.

Well actually, thats it ! If you have some questions, just ask  

Bye,

Zoppo


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Jess and welcome to the forum... Nice to have you here.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 18, 2009)

welcome Germany and Canada, from OHIO!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome, nice species variety

Im sure it will multiply from being on this site


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcom


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 18, 2009)

Emile said:


> Welcom


Welcome*


----------



## revmdn (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum B)


----------



## Zoppo (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank You all  

Yes i think my species will multiply fast  

There are sooo many beautiful mantids...  I love this hobby !


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Jess. Got a buddy over there that's half german and half american. Military brat  

He prefers it there, I guess, but comes here almost every year, to get out of the cold. Now being Canadian, if you lived there, you should be used to the cold  

What varieties of mantis' are wild there?

Are there restrictions on what you can keep, mantis wise, there?

Enjoy.


----------



## Dinora (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome, Jess!


----------



## Zoppo (Feb 20, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Hey Jess. Got a buddy over there that's half german and half american. Military brat  He prefers it there, I guess, but comes here almost every year, to get out of the cold. Now being Canadian, if you lived there, you should be used to the cold
> 
> What varieties of mantis' are wild there?
> 
> ...


We have Mantis religiosa here, but in Germany you are not allowed to hold,catch or kill them!

I'm a Military brat too  

Thats right, it is cold here, but winter in canada is much more colder...


----------



## Dinora (Feb 20, 2009)

Zoppo said:


> We have Mantis religiosa here, but in Germany you are not allowed to hold,catch or kill them!I'm a Military brat too
> 
> Thats right, it is cold here, but winter in canada is much more colder...


Can you _own_ them, then? I mean, if you aren't allowed to catch one, will you get in trouble for shipping in another species?

What is the punishment for getting caught picking one up?


----------



## Zoppo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Can you _own_ them, then? I mean, if you aren't allowed to catch one, will you get in trouble for shipping in another species?What is the punishment for getting caught picking one up?


I don´t really know the consequences if you hold one here... i have to look that up.

But you are not allowed to hold them at all...


----------



## Dinora (Feb 20, 2009)

Zoppo said:


> I don´t really know the consequences if you hold one here... i have to look that up.But you are not allowed to hold them at all...


OooOOoooOOooh!!!

You aren't allowed to hold them, yet you are going to start a hobby of caring for them in your home!  

You are a rebel!!! :wub: 

Let's be friends!

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## Zoppo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dinora said:


> OooOOoooOOooh!!!You aren't allowed to hold them, yet you are going to start a hobby of caring for them in your home!
> 
> You are a rebel!!! :wub:
> 
> ...


Wait B) 

In Germany you are allowed to hold Mantids but not the species Mantis religiosa. All the others are allowed !!!  

But we can stille be friends


----------



## Headspace (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Why can't you hold a Religiosa?


----------

